# DHTML Treeview Menu



## fluxy (30. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem JavaScript bzw. DHTML Treeview menü für meine Webseite. Ich habe im Netz gesucht und einiges gefunden, aber irgendwie enspricht keines meiner Anforderungen. Meine Anforderungen sind folgende:


1.) Das Menü muss auf jedem Browser laufen (also browserunabhängig sein)

2.) Viel wichtiger ist, dass man mit einer Javascript Funktion oder sowas neue Einträge einfügen lassen kann. Ich muss die Einträge aus meiner Datenbank laden (aus 2 mysql-Tabellen), deshalb kann ich sie nicht in einen Array einfügen.

3.) Die Treeview darf keine Frames benutzen, weil ich keine Frames nutzen will. Ich nutze normale Tabellen. Daher darf die treeview auch keine neue Seite öffnen für den neuen Link, sondern muss das aktuelle Browserfenster benutzen.



Wäre echt nett, wenn sich jemand finden würde, der sowas machen kann. Ich habe an dem js Code gesehen, dass es nicht so viel ist, allerdings verstehe ich nur Bahnhof. Ich will das für mein CMS System nutzen, was auf Servlets aufsetzt. 



Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Roar (30. Sep 2004)

fluxy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem JavaScript bzw. DHTML Treeview menü für meine Webseite. Ich habe im Netz gesucht und einiges gefunden, aber irgendwie enspricht keines meiner Anforderungen. Meine Anforderungen sind folgende:



wieso fragst du dann nicht in einem javascript forum anstatt in einem board das überhaupt nix mit javascript zu tun hat?


----------



## fluxy (30. Sep 2004)

Naja ein JavaScript Forum kenne ich nicht und ich dachte mir Java hat zumindest was mit Web zu tun (Applets, Servlets, JSP Seiten). Von daher hatte ich die hoffnung, dass es hier auch Leute gibt, die Ahnung von Javascript haben. War doch nen Versuch wert oder?


----------

